# Brexit Impact on Coffee 😩



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All

just had an email from Cafe Imports - They're moving all their UK stock out of Vollers and back to Antwerp as a direct result of Brexit and lack of any meaningful deal.

Which will basically mean it's unviable for smaller scale roasters to buy from them - due to transport costs and potential import duties. Can only hope the others don't follow suit...

cheers Phil


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Falcon are still keeping warehouses on the UK and as coffee is not a vat-able product I think you might be worrying too much. I'm very sure it will all sport itself out. As for small roasters, I would hope enough Dalians have been sold in the UK now that there are people *close enough to get together and form small local buying groups. I have one with 3 other people and if we could find a 4th Amazon Dalian owner near us in Surrey, that would be ideal.....as we can order 3 or 4 sacks at a time!*


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Why does it have to be a Dalian Owner?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Beeroclock said:


> Why does it have to be a Dalian Owner?


 It doesn't.... just somone who wants a 4th share in 3 huge sacks of coffee e.g. 3 x 15kg lots.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

So we have Falcon and DR Wakefield. Any other wholesalers still in the UK? Think people / companies use Brexit as an excuse to do things like this. Got an email from Falcon recently and think they are more concerned about covid-19.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> So we have Falcon and DR Wakefield. Any other wholesalers still in the UK? Think people / companies use Brexit as an excuse to do things like this. Got an email from Falcon recently and think they are more concerned about covid-19.


 Olams is another one.

If all stock from CI is being moved back to Antwerp, I'm assuming they ship to Antwerp in the first place and then move from Antwerp to the UK. Alternatively, they always did the other way round, and the potential impact on business is too great to serve the UK best and then mainland Europe as an afterthought.

I doubt it's an excuse. They could have justified it on operational grounds anyway and not even mentioned Brexit.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't really get the "it's just an excuse" logic. As far as I'm aware there's no obligation for companies to hold stock within the UK if they want to do business here just as there's no legal obligation to ship into or out of the UK from/to the ROW. IOW as far as I'm aware there's no 'excuse' necessary, people/businesses can do what they want for whatever reason they want so long as it's legal. Maybe Cafe Imports have a smaller share in the UK market compared to others.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I used to order from a number of companies and the price of the coffee was the same regardless of which warehouse it came from e.g. warehouses outside the UK. It just might take longer to get... I think people are worrying about nothing.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Cost of shipping is going to be £120 + VAT for a pallet. Which is fine if you're buying a pallet. But if you're only buy a few bags - it bumps the price up.,


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

As it stands, shipping costs are expected to rise about 30%. How that plays out, who will still do it, how much the consumer will pay, remains to be seen.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi @filthynines, Can't recollect hearing of olams before. Just had a quick look online. Are they any good?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> Hi @filthynines, Can't recollect hearing of olams before. Just had a quick look online. Are they any good?


 They're not bad, they are huge. They appear to be generally more expensive than CI or Falcon, but can't compare apples to apples for obvious reasons. Communication has been average - sometimes fully engaged, and sometimes they miss an email so you miss a sack you wanted.


----------



## mattwill (Dec 26, 2020)

Does any one know where Olam Wearhouse is? and can you collect? Thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Voller's Bury. Call Olam and ask if you can collect.


----------



## mattwill (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks @Rob1
Vollers is a short 45 min drive from mine, so will give them a call on Tuesday to see if I can collect.


----------



## HomeRoastery (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi guys and @DavecUK, once we are up and running (fingers crossed at some point soon) we might be inclined to chip in and participate in group green bean purchase.  Love the community spirit here.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi HomeRoastery

where are you located?

Thanks Philip


----------



## Beerista (Jun 15, 2020)

For what it's worth, I've been seeing a few major European distributors in the beer world have stopped shipping to the UK. I hope this doesn't keep up.

There's no issue with buying for personal use off of European roasters right? (I am supporting UK indies mostly, but some of my favourites are overseas!)


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So no more bud lite?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

This is just the beginning unfortunately. I will avoid hassle as well to buy and sell from UK in current circumstances pity.


----------



## HomeRoastery (Nov 1, 2020)

Beeroclock said:


> Hi HomeRoastery
> 
> where are you located?
> 
> Thanks Philip


 Hi Philip,

In Sevenoaks, Kent


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

L&R said:


> This is just the beginning unfortunately. I will avoid hassle as well to buy and sell from UK in current circumstances pity.


 Yeah. Other companies are taking the same approach. it's confusing to say the least. I Don't blame them really. It truly baffles me. As an UK resident (and citizen) I do hope this is temporary teething pain and eventually things will get sorted out. Well, at least I hope so.

EU firms refuse UK deliveries over Brexit tax changes https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-55530721


----------

